#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-27
<vyvea> tai va Python'istai siandien isejo puikios knygos 2nd Edition.
<vyvea> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/
<Netas3k> Sveiki kas nors yra cia ?
<Netas3k> gal galit pasakyti kas cia per kabelis ? http://www.photobucket.com/uncable
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-28
<Netas3k> ka veikiat?
<JackLeo> dirbam
<Netas3k> visi?
<rtfb> ne, aš atostogauju :-)
<Netas3k> as irgi...
<Netas3k> Gerai, paklausykit turiu drauga kuriam nepatinka linux'ai... Kaip jam isaiskint kad tai nera visiska nesamone...
<Pawka> kumščiais
<Pawka> naudok arklio taisyklę:
<Pawka> skauda - blogai
<Pawka> neskauda - gerai
<Netas3k> kitas variantas
<Pawka> net ir arklys suprastų.
<Pawka> kito nėr :-/
<rtfb> Netas3k, o tai jis kaip nors argumentuoja, kodėl jam nepatinka, ar šiaip pisa protą?
<Netas3k> na....jis sako linux is bad for everybody....tai tikriausiai siaip taip sako
<rtfb> bad for everybody?
<Pawka> na tai trolis, kaip ir aš. Ignoruot tokius reikia :-)
<rtfb> tai jis arba nieko nežino, arba durnas kaip klumpė
<rtfb> nu arba, jo, trolis :-)
<Netas3k> jis nieko nezino....
<rtfb> tai educatint reikia
<Netas3k> as jam rodziau tuos linux'us bet na kai jis pamate kad ten kartais daug reik paciam rasyt ir konfigint tai....
<rtfb> nu taip
<rtfb> o ant Windowsų reikia pačiam draiverius dėt
<Pawka> ne iš tos pusės rodei.
<Netas3k> Pawka is kurios puses reikejo rodyt?
<Pawka> ubuntu galima ir vien tik naudojantis gui'um dirbt.
<Pawka> terminalo ir vim'o nereikėjo rodyt :-)
<Netas3k> as tada naudojau ArchLinux'a
<Pawka> va va :-)
<Netas3k> tai norejau SLim'a susimest bet reikejo daug konfiginti tada
<Pawka> Ubuntu ir juda ta kryptimi, kad būtų suprantamas ne tik geek'ams.
<Pawka> arba dar geriau mint'ą parodyt reikėjo
<Pawka> tas dar paprastesnis
<Pawka> dauguma windows vartotojų terminalo nėra akyse matę, todėl jiems tai atrodo akmens amžius.
<Pawka> ir baisu.
<Pawka> nepatogu...
<Netas3k> jo mint'a reikes parodyti
<Pawka> dabar kaip tik naują darbuotoją prie linuxo pratinam :-)
<Netas3k> ir kaip jis?
<Pawka> nežinau dar :)
<Pawka> prisėdo, tai tik dabar sužinojau, kad su Linux nedirbęs niekad :-)
<JackLeo> Pawka tai pradėk nuo Vim'o, jis visad gerai nuteikia pradedančius :D
<JackLeo> dar geriau nuo x-less enviromento :D
<Netas3k> sveiki :)
<Netas3k> Infosoft kaip tik taves man ir reikia
<Infosoft> O, sveikas
<Netas3k> kaip tau sekasi :)
<Netas3k> ?
<Infosoft> Puikiai
<Infosoft> Šiandien laikiau paskutinį egzaminą, tai miegojęs ~2h :D
<Netas3k> gali vel duoti man link'a i ta anglu lietuviu kompiuterini zodyneli?
<Netas3k> smagu
<Netas3k> :)
<Infosoft> http://www.likit.lt/en-lt/angl.html
<Netas3k> aciu :)
<Infosoft> Prašom ;)
<Netas3k> Dabar verčiu svetaine tai ... prireikė biskuti
<Netas3k> laikas nuo laiko sutinku zmoniu is ubuntu RP bet jie manes nelabai atpazista
<Netas3k> :)
<Netas3k> na bet cia nieko keisto....
<Netas3k> kaip tu iš anglų kalbos išverstum on today?
<Infosoft> On today -> Å iandien
<Netas3k> o post?
<Infosoft> Priklauso nuo konteksto
<Netas3k> post not found
<Netas3k> cia forume
<Infosoft> Žinurė nerasta
<Infosoft> *Žinutė nerasta
<Netas3k> Žinutė!!!!Kaip užstrigo....
<Netas3k> :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-29
<JackLeo> kokia jūsų nuomonė apie disqus comment apps'ą? mastau ar implementuot ar sukurt kažką kito ar nesiparint ir jį naudot :/ vienintele problema kuri mane žiauriai stabdo tai kad komentų adminas tik diqusso puslapį
<aiwe> sweiki
<aiwe> gal kas padesit googleearth.bin isimest
<donatas_s> Aš su šia komandą sukuria deb paketą kurį vėliau įdiegiu make-googleearth-package --force
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-30
<Pawka> kodėl kai su pip instaliuoju kažkokius django package'us, template folderis būna ignoruojamas? Jo neįtraukia į env direktoriją.
<Pawka> ką darau blogai?
<minde> mokat kasnors elgtis su gimp ? paleidau pirmakarta ir nesupranta spalvu jis
<minde> http://i.imgur.com/oQJMj.png
<minde> nustaciau geltona bet piesia pilka
<minde> keista bet taip nutinka ne ant visu formatu ant .png tik pilka spalva, .gif spalvina skirtingai, nustatau juodai piesia melynai :D
